# Help



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Got a id shark for my show tank and foolishly just tossed him in there. Apparently the shark had small fin rot that went unnoticed until it was too late. He is no longer with us, rest his soul which angers me alot, I hate when owners mistreat their fish. Anyway, a common pleco in the tank now seems to have pretty serious fin rot. And both my fh and jd are showing signs of it swell. Today was the first day. Their fins have begun to eat away near the ends and tail region. I put the jd, fh, and pleco in a diff 90 gallon tank with an eheim 2217. How should I treat this? I really don't want to loose these guys.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

There are lots of meds that treat fin/tail rot. You already quarantined thim which is a good start. Just google fin rot medications and you'll get a list.

API has some, and even Pimafix or melafix (one of those will treat it, can't remember which one)

just get the meds going Asap. the sooner you start the easier it will be to treat. Or just walk into Big Al's or your LFS and ask them for advice. I'm sure they can help you out as well.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

First thing to do before any treatment is a big water change. All treatments work better in clean water. Melafix would be the one, and you might consider adding some salt. This is one of those times that salt might be of benefit. The problem with treating a large tank is the cost of medications.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

i usually keep my cichlids in 1 teaspoon per gallon water so i just kept it at that. i lowered the level of water to 40 gallons. its decently high and still has a large footprint for the fish to swim in. i never really had any good results with melafix so i got maracyn 2 and began dosage today. Oh and i did a 100 water change before starting treatment. any other advice would be helpful. 

Is there a preffered temp at this time. Currently the tank is at 28c


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

recommendations: don't overdose and be careful of your filtration. change filters and clean very well before using it again. meds can cure the fish but the disease may still be alive in the water or filter which could infect other fish in the future.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

It sounds like a water quality problem. Is it just the sick fish in the 90g right now?

Hope they get better soon!


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay so i finished the anibiotic cycle today and things are looking up, the jd and fh have almost completly healed, the rainbow shark still has a few marks left, and some white marks on body (???). Also the pleco is almost good as new. Will do a large water change tomorrow. The filter running is an Eheim 2217. It has only been running there for a week. The water quality is good. Should I still clean it? Is a large water change good enough or should I change all the water completely? Also should I use melafix to help regrow the missing fins? Please let me know your opinions. Thanks

P.S. Sorry for late reply, your replies didnt show up in my email for some reason.


----------

